
Gif Dance Party - jamesjyu
http://gifdanceparty.com
======
krapp
Finally, a webapp that speaks to _me_.

------
brink
Why is this on the front page of hacker news? What valuable content does this
provide?

~~~
biot
Apparently the submitter and everyone who upvoted this thought it gratified
their intellectual curiosity. That's scary.

------
nirvanatikku
A W E S O M E

Even with the limited selection of dancers, dancefloors and songs, they're all
brilliant!

------
calebhc
This is so awesome! Thank you for making this!!

------
simlevesque
Keep the format, but let me choose any gif, background and song and I would
use the hell out of it.

------
fowkswe
This is the best internet thing of 2013

------
viana007
I missed a option to share my scenario to my friends =(

~~~
hodik
It would be awesome to have a chance to share.

------
harpb
Great 2 minutes of entertainment. Thanks

------
coldshot
This is great. Made my night.

------
focus1
#MADEMYNIGHT #TWIST #CARLTON

------
miamidesign
That was epic, until it got annoying...

~~~
ckeck
Yeah, like zombo.com...wait, that never got old :)

------
officialjunk
Wat.

------
felipelalli
Funny! AHAHAHAH

